# Hoyt Vixen



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Was at the bow shop the the other day when the hoyt rep came in. He brought with him the new line for 2010. I was able to try out the vixen and wow what a nice bow. The whole line was awesome. Hoyt has one again put out a line of bows that's going to put the competition to their knees.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

The Vixen is a nice bow for women! I agree Hoyt had a real good line up for 2010.


----------



## AlaskanGirl (Nov 19, 2009)

Have you shot the mathews passion? I'm dying to know how they compare.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes I have tried the passion. And I loved it as well. I think the passion is rated with a faster speed than the vixen. But if given a choice to shoot one ie the other would be a hard decision to make. I'm interested to see what women chose this year. Two really good bows.


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't know about the Passion but I did get to shoot a Vixen the other day. All I can say is it is VERY NICE!


----------



## Lady~Whitetail (Oct 9, 2010)

I had the oppertunity last week to try out several bows at our local archery store. After a couple of hours testing them my two favorites were the Mathews Passion and Hoyt Vicxen. I then had to decide which was the best and every time I chose the Hoyt Vicxen. The lightness of the bow and ease of shooting sold me. I know it just killed my boyfriend, as he is a die hard Mathews Z7 fan. So this Sunday I will be picking up my new Hoyt. So ladies, if your unsure of a bow that could be right for you, try the Vicxen. Thanks go out to S & S Archery of Limestone NY for all the time they spent setting up my bow for me.


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Another bow you can try is the New Breed Genetix. I shoot one now and man ole man. It's a sweet bow. I actually put my Hoyt down to shoot this bow this year. Didn't disapoint at all. Even improved my IBO scores this year. She's definately another for the ladies to try. Great Company as well.


----------



## thompsal (May 2, 2010)

So I just bought the Vicxen. I'm so excited. I should have it this Saturday. I'm looking mostly to hunt with it but I'm new to the archery season. Do you have any pointers? I'd love to hear a women's perspective on things. My dad and brother have always shot archery but I mainly went for gun season. This will be the first time I've had a bow in my hands since I was about 12 years old.


----------



## Mshuntergirl37 (Nov 6, 2009)

I also have a Vicxen. Got mine the end of last year so this is my first full season hunting with it. We have about a month and a half of bow season before any real gun season starts where I live. Once you have hunted that long with a bow it almost feels like your cheating when you pull out the rifle, but it's fun either way. It is awesome to have a deer come with 15 - 20 yards or less and never know you are there. The first time I drew on a deer I liked to have never got my bow pulled back. It's just like in a dream when you try to run but can't go anywhere. Just remember not to crank your bow up so high that you can't draw it back when the big moment comes. Good luck and enjoy that new bow.


----------



## VirtualSprite (Sep 2, 2010)

I have the 2010 Vicxen and I love it. I haven't had a chance to try the 2011 yet (hasn't arrived at the shop yet) but I don't think they changed anything on it. I'm mostly shooting targets, but I'm hoping to start hunting in a few years.


----------



## thompsal (May 2, 2010)

Annnnd I'm IN LOVE with it!


----------

